# Travel to Florida



## DGS49

My wife and I travel to Florida for three weeks every February, trying to time it so that we miss the worst of Winter in Pittsburgh.  Good Lord, we hit it right this time.  The weather up North is...well, you know, and it has been balmy and beautiful here in St Petersburg since we got here.

We have read and heard many things about how the lockdowns have not been as harsh in Florida as most other states, and FWIW, this is what we are seeing.  It's pretty similar to what we had in Western Pennsylvania.  Restaurants are open with a nominal 6-foot social distance required but not enforced.  Mask mandates are posted everywhere, but are meaningless. You have to wear a mask to get in, but once you are in, nobody seems to care and almost nobody is wearing a mask.  In grocery stores, everyone is wearing a mask, as in all other non-food-consuming businesses.

At church, same as PA.  Worshipers are spaced around the church and communion as always.  On Ash Wednesday, the Priest will not place ashes on our forehead, but will sprinkle ashes over our heads. Women not pleased.  All the churches that have Fish Dinner Friday's during Lent are doing it again this year, albeit ONLY take out.

We walked the Tampa River Walk on Sunday.  It was quite crowded and few were wearing masks, nobody cared.  On the beach at Clearwater, thousands of people and almost no masks.  Not a lot of children around; maybe they are in school.  Golf courses are always crowded here at this time of year and they are slightly less crowded this year (with no Canadians).

Dramatically fewer Canadians down there this year, and no (apparent) Europeans (Brits and Germans are usually in evidence).

I am 71, and not vaccinated.  At home, some people we know have managed to get a shot, but that was after sitting on line for hours waiting to talk to someone.  Of course, we can't get a shot down here, since we are "foreigners."


----------



## gipper

I believe the border with Canadian closed months ago, to nonessential travel. They got stuck in the great white north for the winter.

We’re in San Diego and the weather is nice, not as warm as FL. Coming here through AZ and no Canadians to be found. The RV parks usually fill up with them, but not this year.

Most people are wearing masks here.


----------



## Uncensored2008

gipper said:


> I believe the border with Canadian closed months ago, to nonessential travel. They got stuck in the great white north for the winter.
> 
> We’re in San Diego and the weather is nice, not as warm as FL. Coming here through AZ and no Canadians to be found. The RV parks usually fill up with them, but not this year.
> 
> Most people are wearing masks here.



And yet the southern border is wide open per Xi's man. The entire third world is welcome to waltz right in, bringing any new and deadly virus they might have with them.

Quid Pro puts America last, every time.


----------



## gipper

Uncensored2008 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the border with Canadian closed months ago, to nonessential travel. They got stuck in the great white north for the winter.
> 
> We’re in San Diego and the weather is nice, not as warm as FL. Coming here through AZ and no Canadians to be found. The RV parks usually fill up with them, but not this year.
> 
> Most people are wearing masks here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet the southern border is wide open per Xi's man. The entire third world is welcome to waltz right in, bringing any new and deadly virus them might have with them.
> 
> Quid Pro puts America last, every time.
Click to expand...

I’ve seen no evidence of that.


----------



## August West

Uncensored2008 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the border with Canadian closed months ago, to nonessential travel. They got stuck in the great white north for the winter.
> 
> We’re in San Diego and the weather is nice, not as warm as FL. Coming here through AZ and no Canadians to be found. The RV parks usually fill up with them, but not this year.
> 
> Most people are wearing masks here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet the southern border is wide open per Xi's man. The entire third world is welcome to waltz right in, bringing any new and deadly virus them might have with them.
> 
> Quid Pro puts America last, every time.
Click to expand...

Try walking or driving across the border without a passport and let us know how you make out. Your " Xi`s man" comment outs you as a sore loser that`s been reduced to childish babbling.


----------



## Uncensored2008

gipper said:


> I’ve seen no evidence of that.



You've paid no attention at all to events around you? Not really surprising.

{

The Department of Homeland Security will begin phase one of the Biden administration's new approach to immigration and asylum seekers on Friday by releasing thousands of migrants in three American cities over a two-week period.


The new plan, in stark contrast to the Trump administration's "Remain In Mexico" policy, will have DHS start releasing illegal aliens in San Diego, California; El Paso, Texas; and Brownsville, Texas, according to Breitbart and the Associated Press. Around 25,000 migrants will be let into the country through the first phase.

DHS plans to process and release about 300 migrants a day in both San Diego and El Paso, with plans to release about 100 migrants a day in Brownsville.

DHS Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas said on Friday, when the new plan was announced, they hope to have an online system to have illegal aliens apply for asylum virtually so they do not need to present themselves at the ports of entry on the southwest border.

}

These Are the Three American Cities the Biden Admin Is Planning to Start Releasing Migrant In by Julio Rosas (townhall.com)


----------



## Uncensored2008

August West said:


> Try walking or driving across the border without a passport and let us know how you make out. Your " Xi`s man" comment outs you as a sore loser that`s been reduced to childish babbling.



If I'm illegal, I need only say "asylum" and I'll be set free in the interior of America.

You're a Nazi fraud thinking you can lie reality into the cornfield.


----------



## Uncensored2008

gipper said:


> I believe the border with Canadian closed months ago, to nonessential travel. They got stuck in the great white north for the winter.
> 
> We’re in San Diego and the weather is nice, not as warm as FL. Coming here through AZ and no Canadians to be found. The RV parks usually fill up with them, but not this year.
> 
> Most people are wearing masks here.



Hey, San Diego? Cool, a hundred illegals a day coming your way. Who knows what diseases they may have. But no worries, Uber Alles Democrat.


----------



## August West

Uncensored2008 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try walking or driving across the border without a passport and let us know how you make out. Your " Xi`s man" comment outs you as a sore loser that`s been reduced to childish babbling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm illegal, I need only say "asylum" and I'll be set free in the interior of America.
> 
> You're a Nazi fraud thinking you can lie reality into the cornfield.
Click to expand...

If that was the case there would be a nonstop procession of illegals coming in. You`re making zero sense.


----------



## Moonglow

Uncensored2008 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the border with Canadian closed months ago, to nonessential travel. They got stuck in the great white north for the winter.
> 
> We’re in San Diego and the weather is nice, not as warm as FL. Coming here through AZ and no Canadians to be found. The RV parks usually fill up with them, but not this year.
> 
> Most people are wearing masks here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet the southern border is wide open per Xi's man. The entire third world is welcome to waltz right in, bringing any new and deadly virus them might have with them.
> 
> Quid Pro puts America last, every time.
Click to expand...

The one you and trump said was fake?


----------



## Uncensored2008

August West said:


> If that was the case there would be a nonstop procession of illegals coming in. You`re making zero sense.



There is. 

Pay attention.

Migrant caravan in Honduras on the move in uncertain times | Fox News 

Xi's man opened the flood gates.


----------



## August West

Uncensored2008 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the border with Canadian closed months ago, to nonessential travel. They got stuck in the great white north for the winter.
> 
> We’re in San Diego and the weather is nice, not as warm as FL. Coming here through AZ and no Canadians to be found. The RV parks usually fill up with them, but not this year.
> 
> Most people are wearing masks here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, San Diego? Cool, a hundred illegals a day coming your way. Who knows what diseases they may have. But no worries, Uber Alles Democrat.
Click to expand...

Now if we can only get the MAGA bums to leave. Terrorist, scammers and dead beats we can do without.
A majority of the people arrested for Capitol riot had a history of financial trouble | Pittsburgh Post-Gazette (post-gazette.com)


----------



## Uncensored2008

Moonglow said:


> The one you and trump said was fake?



Lies are so pathetic - but for a Nazi like you, really all you have.

If the Wuhan Designer Virus® is fake, some bioengineers in China won't live out the day...


----------



## Moonglow

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one you and trump said was fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lies are so pathetic - but for a Nazi like you, really all you have.
Click to expand...

Sure, run from your claims now since you have to take another stand to be difficult because, isn't that what politics is all about?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Moonglow said:


> Sure, run from your claims now since you have to take another stand to be difficult because, isn't that what politics is all about?



Sure, double down on your fucking lies. Why would you develop integrity now.

Of course, you could always produce quotes of Trump or I saying the Wuhan Designer Virus® was fake.

Well, no you can't, since none exist and you're just a pathetic Nazi liar - but if any had actually said what you claim..


----------



## evenflow1969

Uncensored2008 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen no evidence of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've paid no attention at all to events around you? Not really surprising.
> 
> {
> 
> The Department of Homeland Security will begin phase one of the Biden administration's new approach to immigration and asylum seekers on Friday by releasing thousands of migrants in three American cities over a two-week period.
> 
> 
> The new plan, in stark contrast to the Trump administration's "Remain In Mexico" policy, will have DHS start releasing illegal aliens in San Diego, California; El Paso, Texas; and Brownsville, Texas, according to Breitbart and the Associated Press. Around 25,000 migrants will be let into the country through the first phase.
> 
> DHS plans to process and release about 300 migrants a day in both San Diego and El Paso, with plans to release about 100 migrants a day in Brownsville.
> 
> DHS Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas said on Friday, when the new plan was announced, they hope to have an online system to have illegal aliens apply for asylum virtually so they do not need to present themselves at the ports of entry on the southwest border.
> 
> }
> 
> These Are the Three American Cities the Biden Admin Is Planning to Start Releasing Migrant In by Julio Rosas (townhall.com)
Click to expand...

Biden is requiring a negative test for any immigrant and is not allowing border crossing at this time. What is effected at this time is the poor fucks currently in cages here in the US but thanks for your horseshit propaganda.  We have come to expect it from you. Meanwhile the gipper is on the border line. Is not a Democrat and is not full of shit. Yet he says no mass border crossing.


----------



## evenflow1969

DGS49 said:


> My wife and I travel to Florida for three weeks every February, trying to time it so that we miss the worst of Winter in Pittsburgh.  Good Lord, we hit it right this time.  The weather up North is...well, you know, and it has been balmy and beautiful here in St Petersburg since we got here.
> 
> We have read and heard many things about how the lockdowns have not been as harsh in Florida as most other states, and FWIW, this is what we are seeing.  It's pretty similar to what we had in Western Pennsylvania.  Restaurants are open with a nominal 6-foot social distance required but not enforced.  Mask mandates are posted everywhere, but are meaningless. You have to wear a mask to get in, but once you are in, nobody seems to care and almost nobody is wearing a mask.  In grocery stores, everyone is wearing a mask, as in all other non-food-consuming businesses.
> 
> At church, same as PA.  Worshipers are spaced around the church and communion as always.  On Ash Wednesday, the Priest will not place ashes on our forehead, but will sprinkle ashes over our heads. Women not pleased.  All the churches that have Fish Dinner Friday's during Lent are doing it again this year, albeit ONLY take out.
> 
> We walked the Tampa River Walk on Sunday.  It was quite crowded and few were wearing masks, nobody cared.  On the beach at Clearwater, thousands of people and almost no masks.  Not a lot of children around; maybe they are in school.  Golf courses are always crowded here at this time of year and they are slightly less crowded this year (with no Canadians).
> 
> Dramatically fewer Canadians down there this year, and no (apparent) Europeans (Brits and Germans are usually in evidence).
> 
> I am 71, and not vaccinated.  At home, some people we know have managed to get a shot, but that was after sitting on line for hours waiting to talk to someone.  Of course, we can't get a shot down here, since we are "foreigners."


Enjoy Florida.  I  am scheduled to be down there in a week.  There is an off chance that may not happen though.  I  may have an opportunity to fly to Italy and run some ships across the Mediterranean to a bone yard in Turkey so they may be scrap.  A couple of months making big bucks tax free would be all freaking right. Never been across the Mediterranean either, good experience.


----------



## Uncensored2008

evenflow1969 said:


> Biden is requiring a negative test for any immigrant and is not allowing border crossing at this time. What is effected at this time is the poor fucks currently in cages here in the US but thanks for your horseshit propaganda.  We have come to expect it from you. Meanwhile the gipper is on the border line. Is not a Democrat and is not full of shit. Yet he says no mass border crossing.



How can we tell when a Nazi is lying?

Oh yeah, when they post or say anything.

{

"CBP personnel conduct initial inspections for symptoms or risk factors associated with COVID-19 and consult with onsite medical personnel, the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, or local health systems as appropriate," the agency said in a statement. "Onsite medical personnel can provide basic assessment and supportive treatment, but suspected COVID-19 cases are referred to local health systems for appropriate testing, diagnosis, and treatment."

But child migrants are exempt from federal laws that allow the immediate deportation of apprehended adults.

"When immediate expulsion is not possible, the U.S. Government expeditiously returns illegal border crossers to their country of origin," CBP said. "CBP uses a combination of onsite contract medical personnel and referrals to local health systems to provide medical support for persons in custody who require medical attention."

}









						Biden immigration orders raise COVID-19 concerns at the border
					

With President Biden relaxing Tuesday some immigration policies bolstered under the Trump administration, U.S. health and immigration officials have been vague about coronavirus testing for people caught crossing the southern border illegally.




					www.foxnews.com
				




You lie because you are a Nazi - it is your nature to promote your Reich regardless of facts.


----------



## evenflow1969

Uncensored2008 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is requiring a negative test for any immigrant and is not allowing border crossing at this time. What is effected at this time is the poor fucks currently in cages here in the US but thanks for your horseshit propaganda.  We have come to expect it from you. Meanwhile the gipper is on the border line. Is not a Democrat and is not full of shit. Yet he says no mass border crossing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can we tell when a Nazi is lying?
> 
> Oh yeah, when they post or say anything.
> 
> {
> 
> "CBP personnel conduct initial inspections for symptoms or risk factors associated with COVID-19 and consult with onsite medical personnel, the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, or local health systems as appropriate," the agency said in a statement. "Onsite medical personnel can provide basic assessment and supportive treatment, but suspected COVID-19 cases are referred to local health systems for appropriate testing, diagnosis, and treatment."
> 
> But child migrants are exempt from federal laws that allow the immediate deportation of apprehended adults.
> 
> "When immediate expulsion is not possible, the U.S. Government expeditiously returns illegal border crossers to their country of origin," CBP said. "CBP uses a combination of onsite contract medical personnel and referrals to local health systems to provide medical support for persons in custody who require medical attention."
> 
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden immigration orders raise COVID-19 concerns at the border
> 
> 
> With President Biden relaxing Tuesday some immigration policies bolstered under the Trump administration, U.S. health and immigration officials have been vague about coronavirus testing for people caught crossing the southern border illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lie because you are a Nazi - it is your nature to promote your Reich regardless of facts.
Click to expand...

The white supremist with the leader using propaganda right out of the nazi hand book calling me a nazi. Hillarious


----------



## Uncensored2008

evenflow1969 said:


> The white supremist with the leader using propaganda right out of the nazi hand book calling me a nazi. Hillarious



Seig Heil indeed, little Nazi.

I assume you have a final solution in mind for the white people problem?


----------



## Flash

I hardly ever wear a mask.  I went to three different stores this morning and never bothered to put one on.

All three stores had signs requesting the masks but didn't care if you didn't wear one.

Florida is one of the freer states.  Maybe not quite as free as a more rural state like South Dakota or whatever but pretty damn good.

We have a great Governor that believes in personal responsibility.   He doesn't think the filthy ass government should be telling us what to do all the time.  Pisses the Moon Bats in the state off.  they want the government to tell them how to live.


----------



## August West

Flash said:


> I hardly ever wear a mask.  I went to three different stores this morning and never bothered to put one on.
> 
> All three stores had signs requesting the masks but didn't care if you didn't wear one.
> 
> Florida is one of the freer states.  Maybe not quite as free as a more rural state like South Dakota or whatever but pretty damn good.
> 
> We have a great Governor that believes in personal responsibility.   He doesn't think the filthy ass government should be telling us what to do all the time.  Pisses the Moon Bats in the state off.  they want the government to tell them how to live.


What you have is a governor who doesn`t know what the word contagious means. Is he the one who fired the Florida Health Dept. employee because she wouldn`t fudge the numbers? Florida is one of the dumber states amongst a lot of dumbass confederate traitor slave states.
The woman who said she was fired from the Florida Health Department for refusing to alter coronavirus statistics is now publishing data on her own | Business Insider


----------



## Uncensored2008

evenflow1969 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen no evidence of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've paid no attention at all to events around you? Not really surprising.
> 
> {
> 
> The Department of Homeland Security will begin phase one of the Biden administration's new approach to immigration and asylum seekers on Friday by releasing thousands of migrants in three American cities over a two-week period.
> 
> 
> The new plan, in stark contrast to the Trump administration's "Remain In Mexico" policy, will have DHS start releasing illegal aliens in San Diego, California; El Paso, Texas; and Brownsville, Texas, according to Breitbart and the Associated Press. Around 25,000 migrants will be let into the country through the first phase.
> 
> DHS plans to process and release about 300 migrants a day in both San Diego and El Paso, with plans to release about 100 migrants a day in Brownsville.
> 
> DHS Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas said on Friday, when the new plan was announced, they hope to have an online system to have illegal aliens apply for asylum virtually so they do not need to present themselves at the ports of entry on the southwest border.
> 
> }
> 
> These Are the Three American Cities the Biden Admin Is Planning to Start Releasing Migrant In by Julio Rosas (townhall.com)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is requiring a negative test for any immigrant and is not allowing border crossing at this time. What is effected at this time is the poor fucks currently in cages here in the US but thanks for your horseshit propaganda.  We have come to expect it from you. Meanwhile the gipper is on the border line. Is not a Democrat and is not full of shit. Yet he says no mass border crossing.
Click to expand...



Already proven to be a lie.

Tests will only be given to those with symptoms.

Biden is irresponsible and will cause thousands of deaths.

He doesn't care, he only cares about cash filled envelops.


----------



## evenflow1969

Uncensored2008 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen no evidence of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've paid no attention at all to events around you? Not really surprising.
> 
> {
> 
> The Department of Homeland Security will begin phase one of the Biden administration's new approach to immigration and asylum seekers on Friday by releasing thousands of migrants in three American cities over a two-week period.
> 
> 
> The new plan, in stark contrast to the Trump administration's "Remain In Mexico" policy, will have DHS start releasing illegal aliens in San Diego, California; El Paso, Texas; and Brownsville, Texas, according to Breitbart and the Associated Press. Around 25,000 migrants will be let into the country through the first phase.
> 
> DHS plans to process and release about 300 migrants a day in both San Diego and El Paso, with plans to release about 100 migrants a day in Brownsville.
> 
> DHS Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas said on Friday, when the new plan was announced, they hope to have an online system to have illegal aliens apply for asylum virtually so they do not need to present themselves at the ports of entry on the southwest border.
> 
> }
> 
> These Are the Three American Cities the Biden Admin Is Planning to Start Releasing Migrant In by Julio Rosas (townhall.com)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is requiring a negative test for any immigrant and is not allowing border crossing at this time. What is effected at this time is the poor fucks currently in cages here in the US but thanks for your horseshit propaganda.  We have come to expect it from you. Meanwhile the gipper is on the border line. Is not a Democrat and is not full of shit. Yet he says no mass border crossing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Already proven to be a lie.
> 
> Tests will only be given to those with symptoms.
> 
> Biden is irresponsible and will cause thousands of deaths.
> 
> He doesn't care, he only cares about cash filled envelops.
Click to expand...

According to you with no proof.  According to USA today tested in Mexico, only crosd with negative test and must already have case listed in court so, ya just more horseshit from. You..









						'It's life or death': Migrants desperately wait for Biden immigration policy changes at US-Mexico border
					






					amp-usatoday-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Uncensored2008

evenflow1969 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen no evidence of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've paid no attention at all to events around you? Not really surprising.
> 
> {
> 
> The Department of Homeland Security will begin phase one of the Biden administration's new approach to immigration and asylum seekers on Friday by releasing thousands of migrants in three American cities over a two-week period.
> 
> 
> The new plan, in stark contrast to the Trump administration's "Remain In Mexico" policy, will have DHS start releasing illegal aliens in San Diego, California; El Paso, Texas; and Brownsville, Texas, according to Breitbart and the Associated Press. Around 25,000 migrants will be let into the country through the first phase.
> 
> DHS plans to process and release about 300 migrants a day in both San Diego and El Paso, with plans to release about 100 migrants a day in Brownsville.
> 
> DHS Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas said on Friday, when the new plan was announced, they hope to have an online system to have illegal aliens apply for asylum virtually so they do not need to present themselves at the ports of entry on the southwest border.
> 
> }
> 
> These Are the Three American Cities the Biden Admin Is Planning to Start Releasing Migrant In by Julio Rosas (townhall.com)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is requiring a negative test for any immigrant and is not allowing border crossing at this time. What is effected at this time is the poor fucks currently in cages here in the US but thanks for your horseshit propaganda.  We have come to expect it from you. Meanwhile the gipper is on the border line. Is not a Democrat and is not full of shit. Yet he says no mass border crossing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Already proven to be a lie.
> 
> Tests will only be given to those with symptoms.
> 
> Biden is irresponsible and will cause thousands of deaths.
> 
> He doesn't care, he only cares about cash filled envelops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to you with no proof.  According to USA today tested in Mexico, only crosd with negative test and must already have case listed in court so, ya just more horseshit from. You..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'It's life or death': Migrants desperately wait for Biden immigration policy changes at US-Mexico border
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp-usatoday-com.cdn.ampproject.org
Click to expand...


Dumb fuck, I quoted and cited.

You are seriously stupid.


----------



## DGS49

Went to lunch in Sebring, FL this afternoon.  Sign on the door said you absolutely could not get in without wearing a mask.  "Masks must be work at all times except when seated at your table."

My wife and I were the only ones in the semi-crowded restaurant who were wearing masks.  Not the servers, cooks, customers, bus-people.  None of 'em.

I hope I don't die.


----------



## Uncensored2008

DGS49 said:


> Went to lunch in Sebring, FL this afternoon.  Sign on the door said you absolutely could not get in without wearing a mask.  "Masks must be work at all times except when seated at your table."
> 
> My wife and I were the only ones in the semi-crowded restaurant who were wearing masks.  Not the servers, cooks, customers, bus-people.  None of 'em.
> 
> I hope I don't die.



If you had your Burka on, you pleased Allah and Gaia and will be spared.


----------



## Canon Shooter

I live in St. Augustine. I had Covid-19 back in November (over Thanksgiving). No lie, that was probably the shittiest seven days of my life.

I'll wear a mask if a business wants me to. It's really no big deal to me. If I see people in the store (and especially staff) without masks, I'll leave mine in the car.

For the most part, we're wide open here in Florida. People want to bad-mouth DeSantis, but the inescapable reality is that we _didn't_ remain locked down and we've had over 17,000 _fewer _deaths than New York, which is _still _pretty much shut down.

_And _DeSantis didn't lie about the number of deaths among those in nursing homes.

We're pretty much back to normal. Restaurants and bars are open. Our local movie theater is open with reserved seating. Shopping malls, city and state parks, schools; we've got 'em kickin' on all eight cylinders...


----------



## DGS49

Imagine you live in a state (or country)...where the Sovereign addresses you as follows...

"You are all adults, and you have the ability to protect yourself and others by taking reasonable precautions.  The level of precautions should be proportioned to your vulnerability to the disease, and ONLY YOU can decide what level of risk you are willing to assume.  We [the "royal 'we'"] have prepared a small pamphlet describing the sorts of protective measures that one might take."

"Knock yourself out."

Doesn't that sound nice and reasonable?  And it has the advantage, here in the U.S., of being fully compliant with the Fifth Amendment to the Constitution, which states, in pertinent part, that *one may not be deprived of liberty without due process of law(!)*.  So when Governors in THOSE OTHER STATES shut down businesses because they think it's a good idea, please ask them to show you in the Constitution where it says they can suspend the Fifth Amendment if they think it's a good fucking idea.


----------



## AFrench2

DGS49 said:


> Imagine you live in a state (or country)...where the Sovereign addresses you as follows...
> 
> "You are all adults, and you have the ability to protect yourself and others by taking reasonable precautions.  The level of precautions should be proportioned to your vulnerability to the disease, and ONLY YOU can decide what level of risk you are willing to assume.  We [the "royal 'we'"] have prepared a small pamphlet describing the sorts of protective measures that one might take."
> 
> "Knock yourself out."
> 
> Doesn't that sound nice and reasonable?  And it has the advantage, here in the U.S., of being fully compliant with the Fifth Amendment to the Constitution, which states, in pertinent part, that *one may not be deprived of liberty without due process of law(!)*.  So when Governors in THOSE OTHER STATES shut down businesses because they think it's a good idea, please ask them to show you in the Constitution where it says they can suspend the Fifth Amendment if they think it's a good fucking idea.


That's cool dude. Politicians #1 job is to keep their people safe. So yeah, chill out with screaming in all-caps about them depriving you of liberty and all that nonsense. They're trying to keep children and people safe.


----------



## Flash

AFrench2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine you live in a state (or country)...where the Sovereign addresses you as follows...
> 
> "You are all adults, and you have the ability to protect yourself and others by taking reasonable precautions.  The level of precautions should be proportioned to your vulnerability to the disease, and ONLY YOU can decide what level of risk you are willing to assume.  We [the "royal 'we'"] have prepared a small pamphlet describing the sorts of protective measures that one might take."
> 
> "Knock yourself out."
> 
> Doesn't that sound nice and reasonable?  And it has the advantage, here in the U.S., of being fully compliant with the Fifth Amendment to the Constitution, which states, in pertinent part, that *one may not be deprived of liberty without due process of law(!)*.  So when Governors in THOSE OTHER STATES shut down businesses because they think it's a good idea, please ask them to show you in the Constitution where it says they can suspend the Fifth Amendment if they think it's a good fucking idea.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool dude. Politicians #1 job is to keep their people safe. So yeah, chill out with screaming in all-caps about them depriving you of liberty and all that nonsense. They're trying to keep children and people safe.
Click to expand...



You are confused.

The number 1 job for politicians is to get rich with corruption and to feed their egos by telling us peons how to live our lives.

I am quite capable of making decisions on how to live my life.  I don't need some stupid bureaucrat telling me what to do.  Some idiot bureaucrat whose boss is a corrupt politician who was elected by filthy ass special interest groups.

 I'll be responsbile for my own well being thank you very much.  The politicians can cram it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash

AFrench2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine you live in a state (or country)...where the Sovereign addresses you as follows...
> 
> "You are all adults, and you have the ability to protect yourself and others by taking reasonable precautions.  The level of precautions should be proportioned to your vulnerability to the disease, and ONLY YOU can decide what level of risk you are willing to assume.  We [the "royal 'we'"] have prepared a small pamphlet describing the sorts of protective measures that one might take."
> 
> "Knock yourself out."
> 
> Doesn't that sound nice and reasonable?  And it has the advantage, here in the U.S., of being fully compliant with the Fifth Amendment to the Constitution, which states, in pertinent part, that *one may not be deprived of liberty without due process of law(!)*.  So when Governors in THOSE OTHER STATES shut down businesses because they think it's a good idea, please ask them to show you in the Constitution where it says they can suspend the Fifth Amendment if they think it's a good fucking idea.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool dude. Politicians #1 job is to keep their people safe. So yeah, chill out with screaming in all-caps about them depriving you of liberty and all that nonsense. They're trying to keep children and people safe.
Click to expand...



How are the stupid bureaucrats keeping us "safe" with masks?

A high-quality cloth mask, on average, can stop particulate as small as 1.0 micron from passing through it...where a surgical mask...manufactured by a medical supply company that actually certifies their product...is capable of stopping particulate as small as 0.5 microns. When you step up to an actual N95 respirator, assuming it is fit tested and the user wears it correctly, the mask will stop up to 95% of particles as small as 0.3 microns. 

The average range in diameter of a typical coronavirus particle is reported to be 0.06 - 0.14 microns....or about a little less than half the size of the smallest particle stopped by a properly used N95. 

If this is true, wearing a mask is like trying to make a water balloon out of a linen pillow case. 
If the average size of a Coronavirus particle is 0.1 microns, that makes it around three times smaller than the most effective mask under the best case conditions of use. If you have a screen where the openings are 3x the size of a grain of sand....and you pour sand on to the screen....it sifts through.


----------



## miketx

August West said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try walking or driving across the border without a passport and let us know how you make out. Your " Xi`s man" comment outs you as a sore loser that`s been reduced to childish babbling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm illegal, I need only say "asylum" and I'll be set free in the interior of America.
> 
> You're a Nazi fraud thinking you can lie reality into the cornfield.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was the case there would be a nonstop procession of illegals coming in. You`re making zero sense.
Click to expand...

We have a non stop procession of illegals coming in, liar.


----------



## miketx

evenflow1969 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen no evidence of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've paid no attention at all to events around you? Not really surprising.
> 
> {
> 
> The Department of Homeland Security will begin phase one of the Biden administration's new approach to immigration and asylum seekers on Friday by releasing thousands of migrants in three American cities over a two-week period.
> 
> 
> The new plan, in stark contrast to the Trump administration's "Remain In Mexico" policy, will have DHS start releasing illegal aliens in San Diego, California; El Paso, Texas; and Brownsville, Texas, according to Breitbart and the Associated Press. Around 25,000 migrants will be let into the country through the first phase.
> 
> DHS plans to process and release about 300 migrants a day in both San Diego and El Paso, with plans to release about 100 migrants a day in Brownsville.
> 
> DHS Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas said on Friday, when the new plan was announced, they hope to have an online system to have illegal aliens apply for asylum virtually so they do not need to present themselves at the ports of entry on the southwest border.
> 
> }
> 
> These Are the Three American Cities the Biden Admin Is Planning to Start Releasing Migrant In by Julio Rosas (townhall.com)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is requiring a negative test for any immigrant and is not allowing border crossing at this time. What is effected at this time is the poor fucks currently in cages here in the US but thanks for your horseshit propaganda.  We have come to expect it from you. Meanwhile the gipper is on the border line. Is not a Democrat and is not full of shit. Yet he says no mass border crossing.
Click to expand...

I am guessing that early in life, Hitler encountered the Jewish version of you, thus explaining his future actions.


----------



## Moonglow

miketx said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try walking or driving across the border without a passport and let us know how you make out. Your " Xi`s man" comment outs you as a sore loser that`s been reduced to childish babbling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm illegal, I need only say "asylum" and I'll be set free in the interior of America.
> 
> You're a Nazi fraud thinking you can lie reality into the cornfield.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was the case there would be a nonstop procession of illegals coming in. You`re making zero sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a non stop procession of illegals coming in, liar.
Click to expand...

We always have..


----------



## Moonglow

Do yous guys always whine and cry when ask to do something, especially something as simple as be courteous to those that want to wear a mask, have you told yer elderly Ma she's a jerk for wearing a mask?


----------



## evenflow1969

miketx said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen no evidence of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've paid no attention at all to events around you? Not really surprising.
> 
> {
> 
> The Department of Homeland Security will begin phase one of the Biden administration's new approach to immigration and asylum seekers on Friday by releasing thousands of migrants in three American cities over a two-week period.
> 
> 
> The new plan, in stark contrast to the Trump administration's "Remain In Mexico" policy, will have DHS start releasing illegal aliens in San Diego, California; El Paso, Texas; and Brownsville, Texas, according to Breitbart and the Associated Press. Around 25,000 migrants will be let into the country through the first phase.
> 
> DHS plans to process and release about 300 migrants a day in both San Diego and El Paso, with plans to release about 100 migrants a day in Brownsville.
> 
> DHS Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas said on Friday, when the new plan was announced, they hope to have an online system to have illegal aliens apply for asylum virtually so they do not need to present themselves at the ports of entry on the southwest border.
> 
> }
> 
> These Are the Three American Cities the Biden Admin Is Planning to Start Releasing Migrant In by Julio Rosas (townhall.com)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is requiring a negative test for any immigrant and is not allowing border crossing at this time. What is effected at this time is the poor fucks currently in cages here in the US but thanks for your horseshit propaganda.  We have come to expect it from you. Meanwhile the gipper is on the border line. Is not a Democrat and is not full of shit. Yet he says no mass border crossing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am guessing that early in life, Hitler encountered the Jewish version of you, thus explaining his future actions.
Click to expand...

Lol, what ever dumb fuck. Maybe some day you get your wish and there will be a civil war. .aybe we see each other across the battle field.  Won't mind creasing your wig a bit.


----------



## miketx

evenflow1969 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen no evidence of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've paid no attention at all to events around you? Not really surprising.
> 
> {
> 
> The Department of Homeland Security will begin phase one of the Biden administration's new approach to immigration and asylum seekers on Friday by releasing thousands of migrants in three American cities over a two-week period.
> 
> 
> The new plan, in stark contrast to the Trump administration's "Remain In Mexico" policy, will have DHS start releasing illegal aliens in San Diego, California; El Paso, Texas; and Brownsville, Texas, according to Breitbart and the Associated Press. Around 25,000 migrants will be let into the country through the first phase.
> 
> DHS plans to process and release about 300 migrants a day in both San Diego and El Paso, with plans to release about 100 migrants a day in Brownsville.
> 
> DHS Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas said on Friday, when the new plan was announced, they hope to have an online system to have illegal aliens apply for asylum virtually so they do not need to present themselves at the ports of entry on the southwest border.
> 
> }
> 
> These Are the Three American Cities the Biden Admin Is Planning to Start Releasing Migrant In by Julio Rosas (townhall.com)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is requiring a negative test for any immigrant and is not allowing border crossing at this time. What is effected at this time is the poor fucks currently in cages here in the US but thanks for your horseshit propaganda.  We have come to expect it from you. Meanwhile the gipper is on the border line. Is not a Democrat and is not full of shit. Yet he says no mass border crossing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am guessing that early in life, Hitler encountered the Jewish version of you, thus explaining his future actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what ever dumb fuck. Maybe some day you get your wish and there will be a civil war. .aybe we see each other across the battle field.  Won't mind creasing your wig a bit.
Click to expand...

Youi pissants have already started it.


----------



## evenflow1969

miketx said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen no evidence of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've paid no attention at all to events around you? Not really surprising.
> 
> {
> 
> The Department of Homeland Security will begin phase one of the Biden administration's new approach to immigration and asylum seekers on Friday by releasing thousands of migrants in three American cities over a two-week period.
> 
> 
> The new plan, in stark contrast to the Trump administration's "Remain In Mexico" policy, will have DHS start releasing illegal aliens in San Diego, California; El Paso, Texas; and Brownsville, Texas, according to Breitbart and the Associated Press. Around 25,000 migrants will be let into the country through the first phase.
> 
> DHS plans to process and release about 300 migrants a day in both San Diego and El Paso, with plans to release about 100 migrants a day in Brownsville.
> 
> DHS Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas said on Friday, when the new plan was announced, they hope to have an online system to have illegal aliens apply for asylum virtually so they do not need to present themselves at the ports of entry on the southwest border.
> 
> }
> 
> These Are the Three American Cities the Biden Admin Is Planning to Start Releasing Migrant In by Julio Rosas (townhall.com)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden is requiring a negative test for any immigrant and is not allowing border crossing at this time. What is effected at this time is the poor fucks currently in cages here in the US but thanks for your horseshit propaganda.  We have come to expect it from you. Meanwhile the gipper is on the border line. Is not a Democrat and is not full of shit. Yet he says no mass border crossing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am guessing that early in life, Hitler encountered the Jewish version of you, thus explaining his future actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what ever dumb fuck. Maybe some day you get your wish and there will be a civil war. .aybe we see each other across the battle field.  Won't mind creasing your wig a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youi pissants have already started it.
Click to expand...

Lol what e ver dumbass


----------



## 22lcidw

Moonglow said:


> The one you and trump said was fake?


Canada is a first world nation. Globalists have more control to make sure Americans are herded into our area. Mexico is a 2nd world nation that the globalists use to transfer millions and tens of millions of refugees into the United States to weaken us. We have been partying since the 1960's with a government paying us off in many ways and increasing.


----------



## DGS49

While it is relatively "late" to be doing so, I have been searching the vacation-home real estate sites for someplace in Florida to go and relax for the month of February.  My geographical target is the west coast of Florida, no farther north than Tampa.  My wife wants to be on a beach this year.  I am unwilling to pay more than $200/night, and am not willing to stay in a shack, lean-to, or hovel.  It's beginning to look like the most realistic option might be to stay in one of those "all-suites" hotels, which I've  never done before.

There are very few of anything available.  Nothing, actually, that meets all my criteria, although for the past several years I have had no problem finding something when starting my search in October.  To be candid, we went to Cape Coral a few times and Cape Coral offers a few places to stay but that's because Cape Coral offers nothing but nice weather.  No beaches nearby, no nice shopping areas and only a few decent restaurants (note: definition of "decent" is entirely mine).

It APPEARS that the influx of CANADIANS is what is flooding the market.  They were largely kept out last year by one government edict or another, and they seem to be over-reacting to the loose border now.

Could that be the reason?


----------



## gipper

DGS49 said:


> While it is relatively "late" to be doing so, I have been searching the vacation-home real estate sites for someplace in Florida to go and relax for the month of February.  My geographical target is the west coast of Florida, no farther north than Tampa.  My wife wants to be on a beach this year.  I am unwilling to pay more than $200/night, and am not willing to stay in a shack, lean-to, or hovel.  It's beginning to look like the most realistic option might be to stay in one of those "all-suites" hotels, which I've  never done before.
> 
> There are very few of anything available.  Nothing, actually, that meets all my criteria, although for the past several years I have had no problem finding something when starting my search in October.  To be candid, we went to Cape Coral a few times and Cape Coral offers a few places to stay but that's because Cape Coral offers nothing but nice weather.  No beaches nearby, no nice shopping areas and only a few decent restaurants (note: definition of "decent" is entirely mine).
> 
> It APPEARS that the influx of CANADIANS is what is flooding the market.  They were largely kept out last year by one government edict or another, and they seem to be over-reacting to the loose border now.
> 
> Could that be the reason?


Yes the Canadians love Florida and many are there already or on the way.

We’ve stayed in Florida for winter many times. We now use our motorhome but in years past we enjoyed Clearwater Beach. Lots of restaurants and shops within walking distance. Beach maybe the best in North America. We stayed at Harborview several times and really enjoyed it.  Check it out. 
harborviewgrande.net


----------



## August West

gipper said:


> Yes the Canadians love Florida and many are there already or on the way.
> 
> We’ve stayed in Florida for winter many times. We now use our motorhome but in years past we enjoyed Clearwater Beach. Lots of restaurants and shops within walking distance. Beach maybe the best in North America. We stayed at Harborview several times and really enjoyed it.  Check it out.
> harborviewgrande.net


On a list of the 10 best beaches in the U.S., 8 were in Florida and 2 in Hawaii. I try to get to Costa Rica as often as I can afford it but the pandemic has made it a PIA. Florida works. CR has nicer people.


----------



## gipper

August West said:


> On a list of the 10 best beaches in the U.S., 8 were in Florida and 2 in Hawaii. I try to get to Costa Rica as often as I can afford it but the pandemic has made it a PIA. Florida works. CR has nicer people.


I would love to visit Costa Rica. It’s a great country and many expat Americans have moved there. I believe they outlawed the military. We could learn a lot from them.


----------



## HenryBHough

May not be a good time so think about moving to Florida.

Pelosi bought a mansion there.

No doubt her fans will follow her.

You might not like the streets when they're ankle deep in shit.


----------



## August West

gipper said:


> I would love to visit Costa Rica. It’s a great country and many expat Americans have moved there. I believe they outlawed the military. We could learn a lot from them.


They got rid of their military in 1948 and spent the money on education. Now it`s the only country in Central America people are trying to get into, not out of.


----------



## Unkotare

DGS49 said:


> My wife and I travel to Florida for three weeks every February, trying to time it so that we miss the worst of Winter in Pittsburgh.  ...



"Worst of winter in Pittsburgh"? Wuss.


----------



## Unkotare

DGS49 said:


> ....
> 
> I hope I don't die.


Ever?


----------



## gipper

August West said:


> They got rid of their military in 1948 and spent the money on education. Now it`s the only country in Central America people are trying to get into, not out of.


And somehow they’ve managed to prevent the CIA from overthrowing their government and imposing a right wing dictatorship that allows big corporations to rape the land and people.


----------



## Uncensored2008

gipper said:


> And somehow they’ve managed to prevent the CIA from overthrowing their government and imposing a right wing dictatorship that allows big corporations to rape the land and people.


Like in Venezuela and Nicaragua, sploogy?


----------



## gipper

Uncensored2008 said:


> Like in Venezuela and Nicaragua, sploogy?


Like half the world.

The imperialist is blind to the heinous acts of the empire.


----------



## Uncensored2008

gipper said:


> Like half the world.
> 
> The imperialist is blind to the heinous acts of the empire.



You claim the moon landing was faked and 9-11 was done by George Bush and DA JOOOOOOZZZZ too, doncha?



1952 is over, sploogy.


----------



## gipper

Uncensored2008 said:


> You claim the moon landing was faked and 9-11 was done by George Bush and DA JOOOOOOZZZZ too, doncha?
> 
> 
> 
> 1952 is over, sploogy.


You’ve got me confused with someone in your imaginary world.

You really think the CIA stopped overthrowing governments in 1952?  LMFAO.


----------



## Uncensored2008

gipper said:


> You’ve got me confused with someone in your imaginary world.



Nah, I just have a view of conspiracy nuts.



gipper said:


> You really think the CIA stopped overthrowing governments in 1952?  LMFAO.



South and Central America is controlled by the Marxists.  Russia and Iran were behind the Chavez overthrow. Russia has always been behind Nicaragua.

What I think is that you're a nutjob.


----------



## gipper

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nah, I just have a view of conspiracy nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> South and Central America is controlled by the Marxists.  Russia and Iran were behind the Chavez overthrow. Russia has always been behind Nicaragua.
> 
> What I think is that you're a nutjob.


Oh brother. LMFAO.


----------



## DGS49

A tangent, if you will.

Databases have been around for a long, long time.  First they were used for businesses but now consumers have access to them in a wide variety of environments.

Imagine one is searching for someplace to "holiday" in Florida, near a beach, during three or four specific weeks in February-March.

In an ideal world, such a person would go to a centralized website, identify his

Preferred location
desired dates - exact or flexible,
desired amenities,
price range, and
Special shit (pets, wheelchair, etc.).
Then, using a comprehensive database, the program would spit back ALL of the options for that set of criteria, PLUS, alternatives for slightly different dates, nearby locations, and slightly higher prices.

While there are several websites that purport to do this, none of them actually does.  After searching your criteria, they send you details on EVERYTHING BUT what you are looking for, and for the ones that do appear to be available, you dig deeper, only to be told that it's not available for the dates you have chosen.  Could they suggest some other dates?  No.  A nearby location?  No.  At a price that is MULTIPLES of what you have suggested?  SURE!

There are many businesses around that do nothing but search the internet for stuff one might need, and spit out the results of the search. It is a search that you could do for yourself, but these services charge you a small fee and do the looking for you.  They exist for car insurance, life insurance, and a lot of other things, but for travel, I haven't found any that actually do the search properly and spit out useful information.  It is *nearly* useful, but not *ultimately* useful.

I've put in quite a lot of time looking for a vacation spot, with no success yet. And I only need one place.


----------



## Uncensored2008

gipper said:


> Oh brother. LMFAO.



If the tinfoil hat fits....


----------



## Toro

The best beaches in Florida are in the Panhandle.  Beautiful white sand beaches and azure blue water. Beats anything south of Tampa and on the Atlantic.


----------



## gipper

Toro said:


> The best beaches in Florida are in the Panhandle.  Beautiful white sand beaches and azure blue water. Beats anything south of Tampa and on the Atlantic.


I don’t agree and I’ve been all over Florida. I do agree that the beaches on the east coast aren’t that nice. However Clearwater and St Pete beaches are nicer than the pan handle. So are a few beaches south of Tampa like the beaches on Anna Maria island.


----------



## DGS49

Panhandle beaches are nice, no doubt about it.  But according to the National Weather Service, the temperatures in February and early March are nice, but not swimming weather (unless you are Canadian).

I got a hot tip about St. Augustine, but an actual search revealed zippo.  Have a call in to a real estate babe.


----------

